# aromasin dosing



## banker23 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have seen two schools of thought on using an AI. One that says run it from the beginning, and the other says use it once you start to see or feel sides.

using dbol at 40 mg a day and test at 500/wk and was planning on starting at 12.5 mg eod of aromasin and planned to increase if sides (bloating, gyno, etc.) started to manifest up to as high as 25 mg a day. I've never been prone to gyno so I am mostly concerned with bloating and too much water retention. So the question is, should I wait until I see sides to start the AI, or should I start it now? I know I will probably hear answers on both sides of the issue here so I will probably start the 12.5 eod now but I want to see what others have to say as well (some water retention is good I think for joint issues and such).

p.s. I have caber in case I were to experience a flare-up though I don't suspect that will happen.


----------



## GMO (Nov 2, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I have seen two schools of thought on using an AI. One that says run it from the beginning, and the other says use it once you start to see or feel sides.
> 
> using dbol at 40 mg a day and test at 500/wk and was planning on starting at 12.5 mg eod of aromasin and planned to increase if sides (bloating, gyno, etc.) started to manifest up to as high as 25 mg a day. I've never been prone to gyno so I am mostly concerned with bloating and too much water retention. So the question is, should I wait until I see sides to start the AI, or should I start it now? I know I will probably hear answers on both sides of the issue here so I will probably start the 12.5 eod now but I want to see what others have to say as well (some water retention is good I think for joint issues and such).
> 
> p.s. I have caber in case I were to experience a flare-up though I don't suspect that will happen.




Start now.  12.5mg eod is not going to kill too much estrogen anyway, as it is a very light dose.  And Aromasin does more than just eliminate E2, it also frees up more test.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> Start now. 12.5mg eod is not going to kill too much estrogen anyway, as it is a very light dose. And Aromasin does more than just eliminate E2, it also frees up more test.


 
Good call. I was hoping to get an answer from you (maybe subconciously I think I'm getting advice from Arnold since you have one of his best pics for your avatar). I'll increase it to 25 eod if sides start to show and up to 25 ed if I really need to crush it.

Thanks again GMO


----------



## GMO (Nov 2, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Good call. I was hoping to get an answer from you (maybe subconciously I think I'm getting advice from Arnold since you have one of his best pics for your avatar). I'll increase it to 25 eod if sides start to show and up to 25 ed if I really need to crush it.
> 
> Thanks again GMO




Aromasin is best dosed ED, as the half-life is significantly reduced in males vs. females.  That being said if you decide to increase your dose, increase to 12.5mg ED rather than 25mg ED.  Make sense?

Also, I have always loved that pic of Arnie, and IMO he is the greatest there ever was.


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 2, 2011)

12.5 ed is the only way to go imo


----------



## anab0lix (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you run 12.5mg during pct as well?  And do you have to taper off it?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, 12.5mg during pct as well. You can actually boost it to 25mg if you feel rebound is a possibility. No need to taper, just cease use after 4 weeks of pct. 25/25/12.5/12.5 is the common protocol along with a SERM.

Btw OP, I cannot get away with 12.5mg ed on dbol. DBOL + Test is an e2 nightmare for me. I don't show signs in terms of gyno, but i get minor bloat and my libido just tanks.


----------

